# "Oh, how so classical Camp"!!!



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Camp classics?

La Traviata - Sempre Libera 














Donizetti: Lucia Di Lammermoor - Act 1: Regnava Nel Silenziom Maria Callas, Ferruccio Tagliavini, Etc.; Tullio Serafin: Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus The Incomparable Callas -

Gluck: Orphée Et Eurydice - J'Ai Perdu Mon EurydiceMaria Callas; Georges Prêtre: Orchestre National De L'ORTF

Massenet: Le Cid - Pleurez, Mes Yeux Maria Callas; Georges Prêtre: Orchestre National De L'ORTF

Bellini: Norma - Casta Diva Maria Callas; Tullio Serafin: Orchestra Of La Scala Milan


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

What constitutes a "camp classic" my friend?


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

I suppose a high pitched soprano, over dramatic, throw yourself on chaise long, back of the hand on your fore head type of rendition!


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Prelude To Act 1 (from La Traviata) Giuseppe Verdi


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

My dear friend, how could you forget the most high-pitched of all, the Queen of the Night!


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

SottoVoce said:


> My dear friend, how could you forget the most high-pitched of all, the Queen of the Night!


Oh my dear friend I totally love this tune - Die Zauberflöte, K. 620, Act 2: Arie: Der Hölle Rache Kocht in Meinem Herzen I often have it screaming loudly at me from my music system! Exactly what I mean!


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Donizetti: Lucia Di Lammermoor - Act 1: Regnava Nel Silenzio Maria Callas, Ferruccio Tagliavini, Etc.; Tullio Serafin: Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus

Gluck: Orphée Et Eurydice - J'Ai Perdu Mon Eurydice Maria Callas; Georges Prêtre: Orchestre National De L'ORTF

Thomas (A): Mignon - Je Suis Titania Maria Callas; Georges Prêtre: Orchestre National De L'ORTF

Bellini: Norma - Casta Diva Maria Callas; Tullio Serafin: Orchestra Of La Scala Milan 

Love the way JP Gaultier has used this for his fragrances.....so opt!

Spanisches Liederspiel - Erste Begegnun Schumann, Robert


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

@Ramako what's up?


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

This is a confusing thread. So confused face.

My thoughts go to Tchaikovsky, perhaps the second movement of the sixth? Or even parts of the nutcracker suite


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Ramako said:


> This is a confusing thread. So confused face.
> 
> My thoughts go to Tchaikovsky, perhaps the second movement of the sixth? Or even parts of the nutcracker suite


You are getting the idea! It's 'confused Monday'! lol


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

belfastboy said:


> You are getting the idea! It's 'confused Monday'! lol


You are familiar with the idea of 'camp'?


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - Les Belles Fleurs!	Laura Claycomb; Colin Davis: London Symphony Orchestra	Hector Berlioz


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

My dear boy, the most camp item in this whole thread is / are your overly groomed eyebrows - now, That is _CAMP_.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

PetrB said:


> My dear boy, the most camp item in this whole thread is / are your overly groomed eyebrows - now, That is _CAMP_.


LOL - not groomed, but need to be....u made me LOL! Ta!


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Maria Callas - "Ebben ? ne andrò lontana" - La Wally

Maria Callas "Final Scene" Il Pirata


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

BB are you talking St Christopher's Day Parade in Berlin kind of Camp?


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

KRoad said:


> BB are you talking St Christopher's Day Parade in Berlin kind of Camp?


Like no other!


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Comme Ca


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

belfastboy said:


> Like no other!


I see. Then allow me to suggest: Handel, Violin Sonata in G major, HWV 358. This tune proceeds at a positively _mincing_ pace with, dare I say it, penetrating high notes on the violin.

BTW: I suspect the unwed Handel would himself have enjoyed the parade, if not participated in it.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

_Mincing_ I see (takes a look) ..u r ...oh sorry the tune!..got ya - shall take a listen merci. Unwed = a mincer, never! 
_"Mothers ruin pour moi"_


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Ultimate camp!


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

...........


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

> SottoVoce: What constitutes a "camp classic" my friend?





> belfastboy: I suppose a high pitched soprano, over dramatic, throw yourself on chaise long, back of the hand on your fore head type of rendition!


What about throwing someone_ else _through a window?






(02:30+)


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Is there an opera version of “Escanaba in da Moonlight"? I'll give that my vote.
Till then, there's always "Kumbayah".


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

belfastboy said:


> Ultimate camp!


--

I saw this as a little kid and Bette Davis as a grown woman dressed up like a little girl scared the living_ hell _out of me.

-- Now I of course love it.

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

belfastboy said:


>


Please explain how this classic interpretation, beautifully vocalized, sensitive to every meaning of the text, its changing emotions projected clearly but without exaggeration or distortion of line or tone, constitutes camp.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Glass's music for Dracula?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm sorry I don't understand this thread at all. What are you actually driving at, Belfastboy? The only post here that could be classified as camp is the post of Bette Davis singing "I've written a letter to Daddy".


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

GregMitchell said:


> I'm sorry I don't understand this thread at all. What are you actually driving at, Belfastboy? The only post here that could be classified as camp is the post of Bette Davis singing "I've written a letter to Daddy".


I hope you weren't planning on staying awake until he answers you. He hasn't posted since February 20th.


----------

